# newbies here



## josethpauline (Jun 22, 2009)

How are you doin' guys? you can call me pauline
I am a new member of this forum and I hope I'll have the chance to interact with you all!
one of the newbies here..

have a nice day!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT!:welcome:


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Pauline. Have fun here.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Welcome to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

